# Training adult goats to pull?



## Halkatla (Oct 19, 2014)

I imagine this will depend a lot on the individual, but generally speaking; how much harder is it to train an adult goat than a young one to pull a cart/drive? 
I've read that goats should be at least 2 years before being asked to pull an adult human, which is a pretty long wait if you start out with baby goats.. Being impatient I'd rather start off with one that is physically ready to pull, but if adult ones are much harder to train, that might not be any faster anyway? 

(Most likely, the goats I'll be getting won't be used to much handling at all since no one here really breed goats as show animals or pets, so I'll probably be starting from scratch with handling/training anyway, regardless of the goats' age.)


----------



## wyomingtrapper (Mar 27, 2014)

Older animals can be trained. If there are specific personality traits they have developed, or bad habits, that need changed or broken, then it will take more effort. Some may not be worth the effort, hence some horses end up in rodeos. Goats are fairly intelligent for livestock, or pets if that is your approach. You will need to start with ground one, training them to respond to basic commands, leading, etc... and working to more complexity as they get it. I am saying this in reference to animals in general, not based on my personal experience with goats as I am still just basic training my goats. Remember, with higher intelligence tends to come increased independence. Work with your animals, adjusting to their personalities and needs, and not exclusively to what works best just for you. That is based on my experience as I am not as patient as some and have to really remember to remember *it is a partnership*, not a master-slave relationship--for lack of a better analogy.


----------

